# Easter eggs



## robert@fm (Feb 22, 2019)

It isn't even Shrove Tuesday yet, and I've already got my first Easter Eggs of the year!  Just the little 50p ones, of course, to be getting on with...

I must say, the Lindt bunny was disappointing; tiny, and just a hollow shell. But the Lindt truffle eggs are divine -- like Lindor truffles, but bigger!


----------



## Sharron1 (Feb 22, 2019)

robert@fm said:


> It isn't even Shrove Tuesday yet, and I've already got my first Easter Eggs of the year!  Just the little 50p ones, of course, to be getting on with...
> 
> I must say, the Lindt bunny was disappointing; tiny, and just a hollow shell. But the Lindt truffle eggs are divine -- like Lindor truffles, but bigger!


Ohhh what is the carb content for these? I think we will be going for the Lindt truffle eggs (of coures the small ones) although the bunny sounds quite appealing


----------



## travellor (Feb 22, 2019)

Easyer


Sharron1 said:


> Ohhh what is the carb content for these? I think we will be going for the Lindt truffle eggs (of coures the small ones) although the bunny sounds quite appealing


Easter eggs are like Christmas chocolates. No need to count the carbs in you want them.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 22, 2019)

LOL - the Lindt bunnies have always been hollow - they've just got smaller over the years is all!  Actual EE choc is far, far better - and have to say I've always preferred Rowntrees EE choc to CDM - it's always tasted sort of 'cleaner' on my palate.  But no longer having quite so many young grandchildren I don't get offered it very often these days!


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 25, 2019)

Quite a... useful.. Easter item


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 25, 2019)

My mates used to call me cruel. Because my kids only got 1 egg each if they where lucky. NO THANKS


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 26, 2019)

Hotel Chocolat also seem to have their usual range for those favouring chocolate.  Like all things, some will be friendlier than others.

https://www.hotelchocolat.com/uk/shop/easter-eggs/


----------



## Northerner (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## C&E Guy (Feb 26, 2019)

When I was small, my mum used to buy me a hollow, shiny cardboard egg and put _Boots _Diabetic chocolates in it so I wouldn't miss out.


----------



## Sally71 (Feb 26, 2019)

Nothing wrong with Easter eggs, as long as you don't eat them all at once!  We used to ration daughter so strictly that she still had Christmas chocolate left over at Easter and Easter eggs in the summer holidays 
Or maybe that's a bit of a hint that she got too many... 
These days she's left to her own devices a bit more as long as she carb counts it properly and makes an effort to keep the portion size sensible.  And actually she's probably more sensible than I am!


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 26, 2019)

I have to admit, when I looked at the Hotel Chocolat  link, it went straight to My Account. Oh dear.


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 26, 2019)

mikeyB said:


> I have to admit, when I looked at the Hotel Chocolat  link, it went straight to My Account. Oh dear.



Mikey - you're a very naughty boy.

Enjoy!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 26, 2019)

Oh! How I’d love an Easter egg!
I’m trying to be good,
It would help if I was living
In an egg-free neighbourhood!

I see them stacked up in the shops
Row on row on row –
So tempting and alluring,
I could eat them in one go!

Why don’t they think of folks like me
And make them out of meat?
An egg made out of beef or spam
Would not be such a treat…

Or if they got some garden dirt
And made them out of mud,
That wouldn’t be appealing
For it wouldn’t taste as good!

Why can’t they use a slab of lard
And carve one out of fat?
Then it would be disgusting
And I wouldn’t fancy that!

A friend suggested, maybe
If they made one out of wood –
It’s low G.I. and fibre-rich,
And might do me some good!

No, an egg made out of chocolate
Is the only way to go,
So I’ll eat my egg in secret
And no-one will ever know.

I think we need to treat ourselves,
Not live in constant fear –
Just have some fun like everyone,
It’s only once a year!


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 26, 2019)

I am tempted to treat myself to the chocolate R2D2 that we have in M&S for easter.


----------



## Lanny (Feb 26, 2019)

We have another family tradition involving eggs.

My mum & dad were Hakka farmers in the rice paddies & raising chickens & a cow in the fields of the New Territories of Hong Kong. My mum had 10 children of whom 9 survied, the first died soon after birth. My mum stayed at home doing the farming while my dad went further afield into the bigger towns & cities looking for better paid work & lived away from us, sending back money to mum. Until dad decided to take the BIG risk to immigrate to the UK & left the family behind, my mum & 6 children, at that time, for 9 years. During that time apart my dad did any job he could find & saved up all he could after sending money to mum & my older siblings. The family were finally reunited when he had enough money to start a Chinese restaurant of his own & there were an additional 3 children brought up & raised in the UK of which I’m the oldest.

Growing up I heard lots of stories from my mum & older siblings, the closest in age to me was 9 years, the time the family were apart, about the hardships of farming. All of my older siblings have had to help mum with the chickens & the cow herding etc. etc. The chickens were kept for eggs & the cow for milk. Their diet were mainly rice & the vegetables they grew themselves. Meat was a VERY rare treat & there were never enough eggs to go around 7 people: there were only 2 or 3 chickens at the most: chickens were only killed & eaten then, replaced when they could no longer lay eggs. So, eggs were rationed except when it was your birthday!

My mum started our family tradition of boiling a hard boiled egg for each of her children on the morning of their birthdays for breakfast! My two younger siblings & I, even though brought up in the UK, knew & heard the stories of my family’s farming days & hardships so, knew that little humble boiled egg each year on our birthdays meant SO much to my mum than JUST an egg!

Even though my mum has passed now, her tradition of an egg on your birthday is still carried out my other siblings that have families of their own: with the stories of those farming days & egg rationing!

Incidentally, my mum never got the whole chocolate Easter Egg thing. I suppose that eggs meant a whole something else to her entirely!


----------



## gail1 (Feb 27, 2019)

I have had a Kinder egg and that's my limit at the grand old age of 53 I like the toy you get in these


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 4, 2019)

C&E Guy said:


> When I was small, my mum used to buy me a hollow, shiny cardboard egg and put _Boots _Diabetic chocolates in it so I wouldn't miss out.


And a pack of loperamide?  

Tomorrow is Shrove Tuesday, so an excuse for the chocs and the pancakes at last.. personally I think it's a load of crêpe.


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 17, 2019)

Sainsburys are doing Godiva mini eggs -- for £5! ("Lady Godiva" is cockney rhyming slang for "fiver".)

Amusing coincidence -- or not?


----------



## SueEK (Mar 17, 2019)

Lanny said:


> We have another family tradition involving eggs.
> 
> My mum & dad were Hakka farmers in the rice paddies & raising chickens & a cow in the fields of the New Territories of Hong Kong. My mum had 10 children of whom 9 survied, the first died soon after birth. My mum stayed at home doing the farming while my dad went further afield into the bigger towns & cities looking for better paid work & lived away from us, sending back money to mum. Until dad decided to take the BIG risk to immigrate to the UK & left the family behind, my mum & 6 children, at that time, for 9 years. During that time apart my dad did any job he could find & saved up all he could after sending money to mum & my older siblings. The family were finally reunited when he had enough money to start a Chinese restaurant of his own & there were an additional 3 children brought up & raised in the UK of which I’m the oldest.
> 
> ...



Lovely to hear your mums story and how the tradition has carried on, certainly some people have very hard lives but carry on nevertheless. Thanks for sharing - enjoy YOUR egg this Easter


----------



## Madeline (Mar 20, 2019)

That was a beautiful story @Lanny, fascinating insight into life in another country and time.


----------



## Madeline (Mar 20, 2019)

We are rather partial to Malteaser bunnies chez Madeline, only we call them ‘crack bunnies’, owing to their rather addictive little personalities


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 20, 2019)

Get yourselves down to Aldi for a giant ostrich Easter egg. 800g of chocolate for £14.99.


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 21, 2019)

Matt Cycle said:


> Get yourselves down to Aldi for a giant ostrich Easter egg. 800g of chocolate for £14.99.



Hotel Chocolat do a bigger one.  Rather more expensive, however...


----------



## Grannylorraine (Mar 27, 2019)

I have been collecting Easter Eggs since start of Feb, but they go to a charity that gives them out to children who would otherwise not get an Easter Egg.  By just putting a couple in my trolley every week, I have 20 to give out.  Also have a huge box of chocolates and eggs for the grand-kids Easter egg hunt.  I will of course enjoy the egg hunt and look at the following buffet while eating my salad.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 29, 2019)

I’m currently browsing through the Hotel Chocolat Easter catalogue. I do rather fancy the Ostrich egg, which comes with a tray of chocolates plus golden eggs hidden in the chocolate egg. A mere £80. The chocolate of the egg is lumpy with embedded almonds and hazelnuts. A kilo of chocolate, including the filled recipes. I reckon about 3,000 units of Humalog to work through that lot. My HCHF diet.

Don’t think I’ll bother with the Aldi ostrich egg, looks rather ordinary. An ovoid Smartie. Anyway £80 is only about 15 hoursworth of my hard earned pension, which won’t last much longer if I keep eating vast Easter Eggs....


----------



## Pine Marten (Mar 29, 2019)

We bought ourselves a Hotel Chocolat egg, dark choc with ginger bits  I needed to go to the shop anyway to buy a big selection box as part of a present I organised a collection for, for our vicar's 70th birthday (he's retiring next year) so that was very convenient...


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 14, 2019)

Today is Palm Sunday, commemorating when Jesus rode into Jerusalem on a Triumph.  (Other motorbikes are available...)

And next Sunday, we have our annual celebration of the Babylonian fertility goddess, Ishtar! (what, you seriously thought that all those eggs and bunnies were connected with the Resurrection?) It's far from being the only pagan festival the early Christians swiped.


----------

